# Revenue code 905, 906 and 907



## rarthur (May 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how these codes are used 905, 906 and 907? Is there any guidelines on how to use these codes? If so, where?

Thank you,
Rose


----------



## Debbiehaydon (May 7, 2009)

Those revenue codes apply to us in the context that we are an FQHC.  National Government Services has a thread on their site that tells you what CPT's are billable under those revenue codes.  Hope that helps!


----------



## rarthur (May 7, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------

